# Stolen 2007 Dolce Elite from SF-Thief Pics Inside



## senseofsnow (Feb 4, 2009)

All-
My road bike was stolen from my locked car inside my garage last night at about 12:30. 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/1020924188.html

the craigslist ad has pics of the thieves. As mentioned in the ad, helpful information will get a reward. 

Thanks very much in advance.


----------

